# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Combined Exhibition of Advanced Technologies - CEATEC, Japan

## Airicist

Website - ceatec.com/en

youtube.com/CEATEC_official

facebook.com/CEATEC.official

twitter.com/ceatec

CEATEC on Wikipedia

CEATEC 2021 - October 2021, online

CEATEC 2020 - October 20-23, 2020, online

CEATEC 2019 - October 15-18, 2019, Makuhari Messe, Chiba, Japan

CEATEC 2018 - October 16-19, 2017, Makuhari Messe, Chiba, Japan

CEATEC 2017 - October 3-6, 2017, Makuhari Messe, Chiba, Japan

CEATEC 2016 - October 4-7, 2016, Makuhari Messe, Chiba, Japan

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 7, 2014

Murata Cheerleaders, balancing robots, Murata Manufacturing Company, Ltd., Kyoto, Japan

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 7, 2014

OMRON Ping Pong Robot, OMRON Corporation, Kyoto, Japan

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 7, 2014

Aiko Chihara, android robot, Toshiba Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

----------


## Airicist

The best of CEATEC 2016

Published on Oct 8, 2016




> Virtual tea, printed makeup, too many robots

----------


## Airicist

CEATEC 2020 video guidance

Oct 20, 2020

----------

